# If Uber added a tip option...



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Would you still have a tip sign or tip box? Discuss..


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

No.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes. Many pax don't think to rate (so won't think to tip), and sometimes the pax isn't the one who ordered. The sign stays until the app is off my phone.


----------

